# extreme imports



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Morning all quick question does anyone know anything about extreme imports? They have found a r34 Gtr at auction and need to know what they are like? Many thanks


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Extreme Imports in Belgium or a different one ?


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

*gtr*

I belive so it says on there web site they have UK, Belgium stock and Japan stock he wants 1000 euros from me to bid on a car in japan


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i guarantee they do not carry japanese stock, unless they were in japan like us.


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Like most of the other EU importers they work together with people as Global Auto etc to get their cars. 

It's just they know their way around Belgium customs. I'm sure if you show JM Imports the pictures of the car you found, they'll be able to get it aswell.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

anyone can buy from the auctions, (within reason) or Global Auto

auction descriptions are not always 100% accurate

you cannot get a true reflection of a car without being on the ground

sitting in it, looking at it, and seeing it with your own eyes

(which is what we do)

we do not buy though agents, (who are just keen to sell as many units as possible)

we go on quality


----------

